# Medical Take #2



## B.McTeer (28 Feb 2005)

Yay. Medical attempt #2 goes in the mail today ;D. so now its all a question of waiting AGAIN lol ("hurry up and wait" god I'm sick of that now)2-6 weeks more to end my 9 month march in the application process heck yeah.

B.McTeer

P.S. 
Crossing all my fingers and my toes lol cheers


----------



## BDTyre (28 Feb 2005)

Good luck!  I know how you feel...I'm on my 3rd(!) time submitting my medical; it is now almost 1 year 9 months to the day since I submitted my application.

I hope to God that this is the last time I have to do this; and I hope that they are much quicker than last time.  (It took four and a half months for my medical last time).


----------



## chriscalow (28 Feb 2005)

Good luck bud, for the record, my second medical only took two weeks to come back.   Last time was a different story, very much like BDTyre's.


----------



## B.McTeer (1 Mar 2005)

thx guys thx


----------



## ivorykaine (15 Mar 2005)

Well i just booked my medical. Im hearing nothing but horror stories about doing the medical and people not passing it. What are some things that are making people fail.Does anyone know if the medical is like the one you take for a class 1 license? Im just getting bad news all around from people in regards to the joining process. I was told they want me in bmq for may. 2 months away. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## TCBF (15 Mar 2005)

Just wait until you guys start getting army over-40 medicals.  heh-heh. Try and get a female Doctor, their fingers are smaller.  Even so, I think some medical school someplace is teaching them to wrap their entire FIST around the prostate gland.  

Tom


----------



## kincanucks (15 Mar 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Just wait until you guys start getting army over-40 medicals.   heh-heh. Try and get a female Doctor, their fingers are smaller.   Even so, I think some medical school someplace is teaching them to wrap their entire FIST around the prostate gland.
> 
> Tom



Christ man will you stop with the memory lane trip I am going to have nightmares remembering all this "shit".


----------



## TCBF (15 Mar 2005)

Then it's like - she wants you to TALK. Sure lady, I'll talk, I'll say anything to get you to get your fist back out into the sunlight.   But no, then it gets worse.. then, as your standing their buck naked, she smiles sweetly and asks   "And have we been doing our self test for testicular cancer lately?" and gives the Testicle Brothers - Mr Right and Mr Left - a squeeze.   Of course, she has no idea how hard she is squeezing, because she doesn't HAVE a pair... and there is a blinding yellow flash, the ears start ringing at 168db, and you come to as you collapse into the doors of the metal storage locker you were standing in front of.   

But, like I say, smaller fingers, so one must weigh the pros and cons in one's head...

Tom


----------



## Charlie (16 Mar 2005)

GOOD GOD MAN!!!       I'm never going to be able to look at a women's hand the same way again.   GEEZ


----------



## ab136 (16 Mar 2005)

TCBF,
That is hilarious I'm still laughing as I'm typing!!!!


----------



## medicineman (16 Mar 2005)

TCBF,

If your prostate wasn't so big dude, she wouldn't need to wrap her whole hand around it then would she?   ;D

mm


----------



## B.McTeer (16 Mar 2005)

SWEET JESUS. damn im crying just thinking of that holy crap


----------



## TCBF (16 Mar 2005)

"If your prostate wasn't so big dude, she wouldn't need to wrap her whole hand around it then would she?"

She gave me pills to make it smaller - my prostate, not her fist - but they made me
 paranoid.

Good training for the Mefloquin though, I'll admit.

Tom

Ooops, almost forgot to pop a smiley.. ;D..Ahhh, I feel MUCH better now...


----------



## Heavy_Duty391 (5 Apr 2005)

I hear ya B.McTeer.  I'm in the process since over a year and a half now :blotto:. The problem is the medical test, you know the sweet little urine test that you do just bfre your interview, well it went all okay, exept the result of presence of hematuria (blood), so I did my interview and all.  But needed to see my doctor to check it out and filed papers and sent it back to my RCTING center.  I did that last september.  I thought everything was all good, but NO...While I was trying to wait patiently fr a phone call fr basic, I rcved instead a new letter telling me they wanted another test again, even though the last one was okay... ???  So I got back to the doctor, and he says that he will do more, meaning I had a day surgery to check out my bladder (dam very uncomfortable surgery let me just say that...lol :-X).  Then I had a CT scan fr my kidneys, everything is perfectly fine exept a little malformation meaning I have on one of my kidneys a 2nd tube going to my bladder.
But my doctor and the specialist told me that I'm damm perfectly fine and healthy.  Hopefully they will say the same thing at Borden.  So I sent those results on feb 24th and still waiting...the Quote "Go fast and now wait " is so true.  
I keep my fingers cross.
Good luck to you and everyone who feel like the waiting is too much, way too much long....
Cheers
RGR OUT


----------



## B.McTeer (6 Apr 2005)

Heavy_Duty391 said:
			
		

> I hear ya B.McTeer.   I'm in the process since over a year and a half now :blotto:. The problem is the medical test, you know the sweet little urine test that you do just bfre your interview, well it went all okay, exept the result of presence of hematuria (blood), so I did my interview and all.   But needed to see my doctor to check it out and filed papers and sent it back to my RCTING center.   I did that last september.   I thought everything was all good, but NO...While I was trying to wait patiently fr a phone call fr basic, I rcved instead a new letter telling me they wanted another test again, even though the last one was okay... ???   So I got back to the doctor, and he says that he will do more, meaning I had a day surgery to check out my bladder (dam very uncomfortable surgery let me just say that...lol :-X).   Then I had a CT scan fr my kidneys, everything is perfectly fine exept a little malformation meaning I have on one of my kidneys a 2nd tube going to my bladder.
> But my doctor and the specialist told me that I'm damm perfectly fine and healthy.   Hopefully they will say the same thing at Borden.   So I sent those results on feb 24th and still waiting...the Quote "Go fast and now wait " is so true.
> I keep my fingers cross.
> Good luck to you and everyone who feel like the waiting is too much, way too much long....
> ...



well my wait ended today when i got a letter say that im good to go with my medical so now im just wait for my unit to call offering me a job. anywho Heavy_Duty391 just hold the course and you will do fine 
you will do fine


----------



## BDTyre (7 Apr 2005)

Okay, so yours took about five weeks.  Three weeks so far for me.  So hopefully, it could be any day now.


----------



## patrick666 (7 Apr 2005)

The Canadian Forces must have the most patient people in Canada filling their ranks. Geez. I do think that is a testament to the type of soldiers whom are employed. Good job guys, and keep at 'er eh!

Cheers


----------



## Heavy_Duty391 (14 Apr 2005)

So I sent my 2nd load of papers fr my medic on the Feb. 24th and guess what???
It's a good thing I call 2 days ago to check it out bcse they rcved a response at the end of March and they didnet call me to tell me that everything is all good and that I'm good to go, just need now to wait fr a job offering.
So if you didn't get any news yet, feel free to call them bcse it seams they don't call you unless you failed something.  It gets a lot of weights out of my shoulder.

Take care all and good luck
keep up smiling

CHEERS
RGR OUT


----------



## BDTyre (14 Apr 2005)

I was under the impression they at least sent you a letter.


----------



## Heavy_Duty391 (14 Apr 2005)

some do some don't, depending on how the recruiting center operate.  They might only send you a letter if they need more info....
So check out with your recruiting center.


----------



## kincanucks (14 Apr 2005)

Heavy_Duty391 said:
			
		

> some do some don't, depending on how the recruiting center operate.   They might only send you a letter if they need more info....
> So check out with your recruiting center.



Medical letters are only sent out if they need more info or you don't meet the medical standards.


----------



## chriscalow (14 Apr 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Medical letters are only sent out if they need more info or you don't meet the medical standards.



That's what I thought too, (and was told).  But I got a letter a couple of months ago saying that  "after reviewing the information supplied by you and Dr ***** (my family doctor), .... you do meet the common enrollment standard of the Canadian Forces..... 

I was shaking in my boots when the letter came in the mail because, as is suspected in the above posts, they only mail you the bad news.  But it was infact a good letter telling me that my medical nightmare was over.


----------



## kincanucks (14 Apr 2005)

QY Rang said:
			
		

> That's what I thought too, (and was told).   But I got a letter a couple of months ago saying that   "after reviewing the information supplied by you and Dr ***** (my family doctor), .... you do meet the common enrollment standard of the Canadian Forces.....
> 
> I was shaking in my boots when the letter came in the mail because, as is suspected in the above posts, they only mail you the bad news.   But it was infact a good letter telling me that my medical nightmare was over.



You are right I forgot about that letter.


----------



## BDTyre (26 Apr 2005)

Well, its will be six weeks on Thursday since my medical was sent off.  According the recruiting centre, its still over at Borden.


----------



## kincanucks (26 Apr 2005)

BDTyre said:
			
		

> Well, its will be six weeks on Thursday since my medical was sent off.   According the recruiting centre, its still over at Borden.



If you needed to provide info then it usually takes longer than 4-6 weeks to come back.


----------



## BushmasterBob (17 Mar 2007)

I'm in the midst of a 6 week medical review for microhematuria.  I have an appointment in 3 months for an ultrasound.  Looks like I wont be going as soon as I hoped  :-\


----------

